# Sodas Machine Won't Cool



## ZMonet (Jan 21, 2007)

I have an old soda machine I've salvaged that won't cool properly.  The compressor kicks on and cools the cold plate, but after 3 hours it stops cooling.  I can repeat this over and over -- if I turn it off and then turn it on later it does the same thing -- cools for the first three hours but then stops cooling.  Could this be a lack of freon (and a freon leak) or is this likely something else?  Help. 

The compressor is depicted below.  It has been cleaned and repainted (the 3rd pic).


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,

I only have worked on a couple of these over the years for friends and such.



> The compressor kicks on and cools the cold plate, but after 3 hours it stops cooling



What happens after the 3 hours? Stops dead, compressor clicks on and off, unit keeps running but is not cooling?



> Could this be a lack of freon (and a freon leak)



Shouldn't normally cool properly for those 3 hours if we had a leak.

jeff.


----------

